# [Lesertest] Enermax ETS-T40-TA - Macho-Konkurrent mit guter Optik?



## beren2707 (15. August 2012)

*Lesertest: Enermax ETS-T40-TA*
*Macho-Konkurrent mit guter Optik?*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
** Inhaltsverzeichnis:*


* 01. Einleitung*
 * 02. Danksagung*
 * 03. Verpackung*
 * 04. Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang*
 * 05. Montage*
 * 06. Kühlung*
 * 07. Lautstärke*
 * 08. Fazit*​ 

*1. **Einleitung*

Enermax ist aufgrund seiner seit 1990 währenden und erfolgreichen Produktion, insbesondere von Netzteilen, Gehäusen, Tastaturen und Lüftern eine feststehende Größe im Markt. Unter Nutzung der beliebten Lüfterserien veröffentlichte Enermax bereits im September vergangenen Jahres die T40 und T60 Modelle, von denen nun der ETS-T40-TA in diesem Lesertest auf Herz und Nieren getestet wird.
*2. **Danksagung*

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlich bei Enermax für die Möglichkeit, den zur Verfügung gestellten Kühler in einem Lesertest ausführlich zu prüfen, bedanken. Selbstverständlich gilt mein Dank auch wieder der Redaktion der PCGH, die mich erneut für einen Lesertest ins Vertrauen gezogen hat. Doch nun in medias res.
*3. Verpackung*

Die Verpackung ist relativ quadratisch geformt und enthält auf der Vorderseite ein Produktbild, welches allgemein für die T40-Serie steht, und im Kleinen die Angabe des genauen Modells. Sämtliche gängigen Sockel von Intel und AMD werden als kompatibel angegeben, auch der Sockel 2011. Auf den Seiten sind sowohl mit Produktbildern als auch Texten der Lieferumfang und die Spezifikationen des Kühlers abgebildet. Nach Öffnen des Deckels ist sogleich der Kühler mit dem Lüfter nach oben zu sehen, zur Linken findet sich eine Tüte mit sämtlichem Zubehör/Montagematerial; der zwischen Pappe geschützte Kühler lässt sich leicht entnehmen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t40-ta-5495-picture572337-karton-seite-3.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*4. Verarbeitung & Lieferumfang*

Nach dem Auspacken des Kühlers fällt sogleich dessen hervorragende Verarbeitung ins Auge. Die Lamellen sind äußerst stabil und verbiegen sich nicht so leicht wie bei vergleichbaren Modellen, die vernickelten Heatpipes sorgen für ein glänzendes und einheitliches Äußeres; einziges Manko sind die Pfeile auf der Oberseite des Kühlers, welche die Blasrichtung des Lüfters vorgeben, was das Gesamtbild etwas stört (Anmerkung: Im verbauten Zustand zu sehen im Unterpunkt Nr. 5: Montage). Dass aufgrund der verwendeten Technik der Vortex Generatoren die Blasrichtung bei der Montage unbedingt zu beachten ist, lässt sich auch der Anleitung entnehmen; eine nochmalige Erinnerung auf dem Kühlkörper wäre nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen. Sein relativ geringes Gewicht überrascht nicht, da der Kühler verhältnismäßig schmal ist sowie an Vorder- und Rückseite Aussparungen für je einen 120mm Lüfter mit geradem Rahmen besitzt; ein weiteres Paar Klammern für eine Doppelbelüftung ist bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten.  
 Ein Problem, das vor allem ältere Modelle mit DirectTouch-Prinzip der Heatpipes hatten, war eine unsaubere Verarbeitung, welche die Wärmeübertragung zwischen IHS und dem Kühler verschlechterte. An dieser Stelle kann man erneut nur feststellen, dass die Rohre passgenau eingefügt sind und eine absolut plane Fläche mit minimalen Zwischenräumen bilden.
 Der Lieferumfang ist für ein Produkt dieser Preisklasse – ohne zu übertreiben – vorbildlich und sucht seinesgleichen. Neben der obligatorischen und leicht verständlichen Anleitung sind sämtliche für die Montage notwendigen Bauteile vorhanden. Es ist kein zusätzliches Werkzeug für die Montage zwingend nötig, da sich für die Verschraubung des Kühlers ein Schlüssel im Lieferumfang befindet, falls man keinen geeigneten Schraubenzieher zur Hand haben sollte. Die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste befindet sich nicht, wie sonst üblich, in einem Tütchen, sondern in einer sehr kleinen Spritze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Zusammenfassung des Lieferumfangs:*


1x Kühlkörper.
1x T.B. Apollish 120mm in blau, 4-Pin-PWM     (800-1800 U/Min.).
1x Universalbackplate.
4x Abstandsplättchen für Schrauben.
4x Abstandsschrauben für Sockel 775/1156/1155     und AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1.
4x Abstandsschrauben für Sockel 2011.
2x Schienen für Intel-Sockel.
2x Schienen für AMD-Sockel.
4x Muttern für Befestigung der Schienen.
1x Montageschiene für die Kühlerbefestigung.
2x Muttern zur Befestigung der Montageschiene.
1x Wärmeleitpaste (Spritze).
2x Klammerpaar für Lüfter (also ein weiterer     Lüfter montierbar).
8x Abstandshalter/Entkopplung für die     Lüfteranbringung am Kühlkörper.
1x Anleitung.
1x Schlüssel (für die Muttern).
 
* Zusammenfassung der Spezifikationen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Montage*

Aufgrund der Verschraubung des Kühlers mittels einer Backplate ist bei Gehäusen ohne Aussparung im Mainboard-Tray ein Ausbau des Mainboards notwendig; weil so ziemlich alle Gehäuse der letzten Jahre im Bereich ab 40€ über solch eine Aussparung verfügen, sollte dies aber i.d.R. keinerlei Probleme bereiten und ist daher kein ausschlaggebender Punkt für einen Wertungsabzug, es sollte jedoch bei Besitzern eines Gehäuses ohne Aussparung Beachtung finden.
 Zunächst wird die Backplate mit der schwarzen Seite sichtbar  mittels der vier Abstandsschrauben und der roten Unterlegscheiben befestigt; dies ist, bis die erste Schraube eingerastet ist, ein kleines bisschen fummelig, dann geht es aber leicht von der Hand. Sobald die Backplate ordentlich verschraubt ist, setzt man, je nach Sockel, die geeigneten Schienen darauf. In diesem Fall also die geraden Schienen, für AMD-Systeme die gebogenen. Anschließend müssen Diese mit den vier Muttern befestigt werden, was dank der geriffelten Struktur und Griffigkeit derselben schnell erledigt ist. Nun folgt, nach einer Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU und Unterseite des Kühlers, die Fixierung des Kühlkörpers mit der Schiene und den zwei Muttern. Diese lassen sich sowohl mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel als auch einem Schraubenzieher festziehen; d.h. es ist, anders als z. B. bei der ersten Fassung des Macho, kein zusätzliches Werkzeug für die Montage des Kühlers notwendig. Zuletzt muss noch der Lüfter mit zwei der vier Klammern an den Kühlkörper geklipst und das 4-Pin-Kabel angeschlossen werden. Damit ist die Montage abgeschlossen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Beim ersten Start fällt sogleich auf, dass der Lüfter einige wenige Sekunden dunkel bleibt und dann unabhängig von der Drehzahl mit gleicher Intensität strahlend blau leuchtet, egal ob 800 oder 1800 U/Min vorliegen. Damit fällt auf den ersten Blick der Hauptkritikpunkt der T.B. Apollish-Serie bzgl. der Silenttauglichkeit bei gewünschter Leuchtintensität weg, was mich als Besitzer zweier solcher schwächlich vor sich hin blinkender Lüfter zunächst doch erfreut (Anmerkung: Für die Bilder wurden die genannten Lüfter kurzfristig mit 12V betrieben, für die Tests waren diese wie alle anderen Gehäuselüfter auf 5V gedrosselt). Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt man jedoch fest, dass die Leuchtintensität primär von den U/Min abhängt, denn schon knapp unter 700 U/Min leuchten die beiden verbauten T.B. Apollish mit 3-Pin-Anschluss ebenso hell wie der auf dem Kühler verbaute Lüfter. Da der mitgelieferte Lüfter per PWM geregelt jedoch nie unter 800 U/min kommt, ist eine geringere Leuchtkraft daher ausgeschlossen; lediglich an einer geeigneten Lüftersteuerung sind dem Lüfter geringere Drehzahlen und eine kaum noch sichtbare Beleuchtung (ähnlich der beim Start) zu entlocken. Damit bleibt also lediglich als Verbesserung festzuhalten, dass die Laustärke geringer als bei den verbauten Apollish-Lüftern bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *6. Kühlung*

Weil Optik, Montage und Verarbeitung aber nicht alles sind, muss der Kühler sich natürlich auch noch in Leistungstests beweisen; das verwendete Testsystem setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K.
     Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.3 BIOS F12.
     Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz 1,25V.
     Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 128GB + HD103SJ.
     Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 7970 V3 (1050/3000MHz@1,056V).
     Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
     Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
     Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
     Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter: Front     (einblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish     blau in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm Enermax     T.B. Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm CoolerMaster; Deckel     (ausblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x140mm be quiet! Shadow Wings     Mid Speed. Alle Lüfter auf 5V gedrosselt.).
     Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
 
Hierbei wird für simulierte Volllast Prime95 mit „In-place Large FFTs.“ verwendet; verglichen werden die Temperaturen des per BIOS als SILENT geregelten Lüfters bei Defaultwerten des 2600K, bei 4,2 GHz und 4,5 GHz (SILENT und 12V). Ich habe mich bewusst gegen die typischen 50/75/100%-Drehzahl entschieden, da die wenigsten Nutzer ihren CPU-Kühler selbst per Lüftersteuerung regeln, sondern vom Mainboard kontrollieren lassen. Die Temperaturwerte entsprechen den gemittelten Höchstgraden aller Kerne in CoreTemp.

Im ersten Test wird die CPU mit Defaultwerten von 3,5 Ghz auf allen Kernen bei 1,164V betrieben. Hierbei zeigt sich, dass die Lüftersteuerung beim ETS-T40-TA schnell höhere Drehzahlen als beim Macho anlegt und daher auch bessere Temperaturwerte erreicht. Dieses Bild setzt sich in den folgenden Tests fort. Dadurch erreicht der Kühler stets einen geringen Vorsprung von 1-2 Grad Celsius.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Da ein solcher Test mit reiner CPU-Last etwas praxisfern für einen Spiele-PC und damit auch das typische Einsatzgebiet des ETS-T40-TA ist, folgt noch ein Test mit Spielen:


Crysis 2 Maximum Edition (DX11, Hi-Res-Texture-Pack, Maximale     Details); Level: Seat of Power.
Metro 2033 (DX11, Maximale Details mit 4xAA ohne erweitertes     Physx). Level: The Bridge.
Skyrim (Hi-Res-Texture-Pack, Realistic Overhaul + diverse     weitere Modifikationen, Ultra Details mit 4xSSAA). Ritt vom     Dragontooth crater nach Harmugstahl.
 Hierbei werden die genannten Settings bei 4,2 GHz verwendet sowie die Grafikkarte mit 1050/3000 Mhz bei 1,056V betrieben; die GPU Temperatur entspricht dem angezeigten Maximalwert des Afterburners. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt erneut konstant 24°C. Von Interesse ist, wie die Kühler mit der Abwärme der Grafikkarte zurechtkommen, da diese dank OC und Axial-Kühlung ihre gestiegenen Temperaturen im Gehäuse verteilt.  
 Erneut erreicht der Enermax ETS-T40-TA geringere Werte bei CPU und auch bei der GPU; im Mittel schlägt er den Macho um 1-2 °C. Ein Ausreißer findet sich in Metro bei der GPU-Temperatur, welche um 4 °C geringer ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*7. Lautstärke*

Doch zu welchem Preis erringt der Kühler diese Mehrleistung? Betrachtet man die Diagramme mit Lüfterdrehzahlen im Vergleich, stellt man fest, dass der Macho stets eine deutlich geringere Drehzahl aufweist als der T40-TA. Leider verfüge ich über kein Messgerät, mit dem ich konkrete Lautstärkeangaben in Sone oder dB(A) festhalten könnte. Daher versuche ich, die Charakteristik der Lüftergeräusche zu beschreiben.  
 Es ist leicht festzustellen, dass beide Probanden die CPU im Leerlauf beinahe unhörbar, bis auf ein leichtes Rauschen des Luftzuges, auf unbedenkliche ~30°C kühlen bei jeweils 860 bzw. 660 U/Min. Bei simulierter Vollast steigert sich die Drehzahl, sodass beim Macho bei Regelung maximal 1053 U/Min. vorliegen; hierbei steigert sich das Geräusch zu einem dumpferen Rauschen mit leichtem Schleifen des Lüfters, was aber kaum störend ist. Der T40-TA steigert seine Drehzahl auf einen Maximalwert von 1334 U/Min., jedoch ist er trotz deutlich höherer Drehzahl allerhöchstens ein kleines bisschen lauter, denn auch er bleibt überraschenderweise bei einem vergleichbar tiefen Rauschen, zudem sind keine Lagergeräusche oder ein Schleifen herauszuhören. Bei 12V jedoch wendet sich das Blatt, denn der Macho ist zwar nun gut hörbar, aber immer noch nicht störend. Der ETS-T40-TA allerdings erhebt sich zu einem sehr lauten Dröhnen, das etwa doppelt so laut wie das des Macho ist.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Betrachtet man die U/Min. in Kombination mit der erzeugten Lautstärke sowie den vorherigen Temperaturwerten, so muss man feststellen, dass der Macho durchaus von den 12V profitieren kann, wohingegen der T40-TA kaum an Temperatur gewinnt. Sei es durch das geringe Gewicht oder die gedrosselten Lüfter meines Gehäuses, in diesem Test zumindest ist eine effektive Verbesserung der Kühlleistung ab 1400 U/Min. kaum messbar und steht in keinem Verhältnis zur exorbitant steigenden Lautstärke. Da im geregelten Zustand beide Lüfter eine gleichwertige Lautstärke, mit minimalen Vorteilen für den Macho, trotz deutlich unterschiedlicher Drehzahlen erreichen, der ETS-T40-TA aber jederzeit geringfügig besser kühlt, entscheidet er den Kühlleistungstest für sich, im Lautstärkevergleich liegt er fast gleichauf mit dem Macho, jedoch mit der Einschränkung, dass er keinesfalls mit 12V betrieben werden sollte, da der Kühler diese Drehzahlen schlichtweg nicht umzusetzen vermag.
*08. Fazit*

Enermax ist mit dem ETS-T40-TA eine wirkliche Überraschung gelungen. Trotz seines etwas geringeren Gewichts vermag es der Kühler, dank des herausragenden Lüfters, den Macho stets bei fast exakt gleicher Lautstärke auf Distanz zu halten. Wie es Enermax gelungen ist, die ursprünglich ab 900 U/Min. deutlich hörbaren Apollish Lüfter derart zu optimieren, dass sie bis 1400 U/Min. nicht aufdringlich werden, ist mir ein Rätsel und lässt in mir die Hoffnung auf eine separate Veröffentlichung des Lüfters keimen.
 Aufgrund der leichtgängigen Montage des Kühlers, der umfangreichen Ausstattung, der Verarbeitung sowie der  hervorragenden Kühlleistung und mit Regelung geringen Lautstärke gibt es fast nichts an Enermax' Produkt auszusetzen. Lediglich die Ineffizienz des Kühlers bei höheren Drehzahlen sowie die dabei erreichte Lautstärke geben Anlass zur Kritik, zudem kann aufgrund der breiten Bauweise eine Grafikkarte mit Backplate mit den Lamellen des Kühlers kollidieren. Abgesehen von diesen Punkten hat der Kühler durchweg überzeugt.

Mich persönlich hat der ETS-T40-TA beeindruckt, den Macho trotz geringeren Kampfgewichts besiegt und in meinem System verdientermaßen abgelöst. Wer im Preissegment um 35€ einen starken Kühler für OC bei gleichzeitig nicht störender Lautstärke bis 1400 U/Min. sucht sowie Wert auf eine gute Optik wie auch Verarbeitung und eine leichtgängige Montage legt, der kommt am ETS-T40-TA nur schwer vorbei.

*Kurzzusammenfassung der Vor- und Nachteile:*

*Pro:*

+ Vorbildlicher und umfangreicher Lieferumfang (Klammern für zweiten Lüfter etc.).
+ Sehr gute Verarbeitung.
+ Stimmiges optisches Gesamtbild aus vernickeltem Kühler und blauem Lüfter.
+ Leichtgängige Montage (ohne zusätzliches Werkzeug durchzuführen) und Kompatibilität zu allen aktuellen Sockeln.
+ Lautstärke im Leerlauf.
+ Kühlleistung auch für starkes OC bei geringer Lautstärke ausreichend.
+ Günstiger Preis in Hinblick auf die Leistungswerte.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Contra:*

- Viel zu laut im 12V Betrieb.
- Ab 1400 U/Min. kaum Verbesserungen der Temperaturen festzustellen.
- Ziemlich breit, kann zu Inkompatibilitäten auf Mainboards bei Verwendung einer Grafikkarte mit Backplate im ersten Slot führen.
- Pfeile für die Blasrichtung auf der Oberseite des Kühlkörpers trüben das optische Gesamtbild etwas.

Preisvergleichslink ETS-T40-TA
Herstellerlink Enermax
Falls mir noch etwas am Kühler auffallen bzw. Mängel, wie eine lauter werdende Belüftung im Langzeittest o. ä., auftreten sollten, werde ich diesen Test selbstverständlich aktualisieren. Natürlich würde ich mich auch über Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen, vielen Dank dafür im Voraus!

beren2707


----------



## aliriza (19. August 2012)

schönes Review... ausführlich und übersichtlich 
werde die Tage den ETS-T40-TA auch Reviewen...mal sehen ob ich auf ähnlich gute Ergebnis komme


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2012)

Danke , ich dachte schon, es sei so schlecht, dass keiner was dazu posten möchte. 
Bin mal sehr gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse, insbesondere, ob bei unterschiedlicher Belüftung die Leistung steigt oder sinkt; vlt. bekommst du bei höheren Drehzahlen bessere Temperaturwerte als ich mit meinem schwachen Luftzug heraus (oder umgekehrt?). 
Ich kann das Mittelgewichtskühlerchen immer noch nicht recht einordnen; bei dem doch heftigen Gewichtsunterschied hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass der Kühler allenfalls durch brachiale Lautheit zum Macho aufschließen könnte. Dass dem eben nicht so ist, versetzt mich täglich beim Einschalten und Spielen ins Staunen. 
Nun habe ich einen  Macho rumliegen und kann wenig damit anfangen...muss ich wohl ein älteres Sytem mal umrüsten und den Macho draufpacken, zum Staubfangen ist auch er viel zu schade.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. August 2012)

Schöner Test, "schöner CPU-Kühler" (vor allem als Alternative für den Macho in schön), aber die Pfeile oben sollte Enermax nochmal überdenken...äh..wegmachen..finde ich


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2012)

Danke. Ja, in der Tat. Die sehen auf den Photos etwas sehr hervorgehoben aus, man kann sie aber auch im eingebauten Zustand sehr gut erkennen. Die Pfeile sind drauf, weil aufgrund der genutzten Technik der Kühler nur bei einer Blasrichtung den Pfeilen gemäß seine Wirkung entfalten kann.
http://www.enermax.de/fileadmin/enermax/content/produkte/cpu-cooler/ets-t40/vgf_big.jpg
Was meinst du, sollte ich das noch im Test ergänzen? Wäre hilfreich, oder?


----------



## Caduzzz (19. August 2012)

Ja, ergänze das mal ruhig. Ich kann Enermax verstehen, dass sie den optimalen einbau und Funktion iwie hervor heben möchten..aber jeder der die Einbauanleitung lesen kann, verstehts dann auch. 
Kurz: aus rein optischen Gründen finde ich die Pfeile auf dem Kühler etwas unsinnig; und da es viele gibt, die ein Fensterseitenteil haben um ihre Hardware zu sehen etc. würde mich so eine Kleinigkeit stören...


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2012)

Danke dir, habs ergänzt. Allerdings kommt das immer auf den Betrachter an, mich stören die Pfeile trotz Seitenfenster und guter Sichtbarkeit dank blauer Beleuchtung nicht. Aber du hast natürlich Recht, das ansonsten einheitliche Gesamtbild wird durch die Pfeile ein wenig geschmälert; daher auch noch mal die Folie zur Erläuterung des zugrundeliegenden VGF als Hinweis.


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Danke , ich dachte schon, es sei so schlecht, dass keiner was dazu posten möchte.
> Bin mal sehr gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse, insbesondere, ob bei unterschiedlicher Belüftung die Leistung steigt oder sinkt; vlt. bekommst du bei höheren Drehzahlen bessere Temperaturwerte als ich mit meinem schwachen Luftzug heraus (oder umgekehrt?).
> Ich kann das Mittelgewichtskühlerchen immer noch nicht recht einordnen; bei dem doch heftigen Gewichtsunterschied hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass der Kühler allenfalls durch brachiale Lautheit zum Macho aufschließen könnte. Dass dem eben nicht so ist, versetzt mich täglich beim Einschalten und Spielen ins Staunen.
> Nun habe ich einen  Macho rumliegen und kann wenig damit anfangen...muss ich wohl ein älteres Sytem mal umrüsten und den Macho draufpacken, zum Staubfangen ist auch er viel zu schade.



Quatsch hast du gut gemacht 

Werde heute mein Review auch Posten.. muss nur noch die Bilder Hochladen dann bin ich auch fertig. 
Ich war auch erstaunt das der Enermax den Macho-02 geschlagen hat. War echt verwundert.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Dankeschön ; hab' mich bemüht, es so übersichtlich wie möglich zu gestalten. Selbstkritisch muss ich jedoch sagen, dass ich bei zukünftigen Tests mehr und bessere Bilder schießen sollte. 
Ja, das Ergebnis im Vergleich zum Macho hat mich auch erstaunt, daher habe ich die Tests auch sicherheitshalber doppelt durchgeführt; das Ergebnis war jedoch stets dasselbe. Ob das an meiner spezifischen Konstellation liegt und dem Macho mein Luftstrom vlt. weniger zusagt als dem ETS-T40-TA? Daher bin ich schon mal sehr auf deine Vergleichsswerte gespannt, deinen Test werde ich gleich nach Veröffentlichung durchlesen und dir auch ein Feedback abliefern.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2012)

Dein Test gefällt mir!  Der Enermax passt auch optisch hervorragend zum Rest deines PC's. Was ich noch nett gefunden hätte, wenn du 1-2 Bilder mehr vom Aufbau der Sockelmontage (und von der Kontaktfläche des Kühlers) gemacht hättest, anhand deiner Beschreibung kann man sich aber auch so eine gute Vorstellung davon machen.

Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass der ETS-T40-TA dem Macho die Rücklichter zeigt, wenn auch nur knapp.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Vielen Dank ! Ja, leider waren einige Bilder etwas unscharf und ich habe sie deswegen nicht in den Test eingebunden; das lag wohl an meiner unzureichenden Beleuchtung und der lichtschwachen Schnappschusskamera Canon Ixus 80 IS. Vor allem während des Einbaus waren die Bilder schlecht, weil im Innenraum so ziemlich alles schwarz ist. Sollte ich für den nächsten Lesertest berücksichtigt werden, müsste ich den Kühler für Tests abmontieren. Dabei könnte ich dann noch ein paar weitere Bilder schießen und diese hinzufügen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2012)

So schlimm ist es ja nicht. Aber im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Macho momentan links und rechts als P/L-mäßig bester Kühler empfohlen wird, könnte man ja noch einmal den Vergleich beider Kontrahenten auch bei der Montage mit einflechten. Zumindest ist das auch für viele bestimmt ein Kaufgrund. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass der Enermax anders als der Macho keinen überlangen Schraubendreher benötigt, oder?

Ist nur konstruktiv gemeint. Ich hätte es wohl auch nicht besser hinbekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Sollte ich das noch ergänzen? Bei der Montage habe ich, weil manche Bilder unbrauchbar waren, die Schritte leider teils nur beschreiben können. Es sollte deutlich werden, dass sich der ETS-T40-TA sehr leicht montieren lässt und dafür keine zusätzlichen Werkzeuge notwendig sind. Der alte Macho hat ja bei vielen Käufern für lange Gesichter aufgrund des fehlenden Schraubenziehers gesorgt; da die neue Fassung aber mittlerweile wieder einen mitliefert, ist die Montage des neuen Macho nicht wirklich komplizierter und auch die Sockelkompatibilität ist mittlerweile oob dieselbe.

Edit: Habs im Fazit und bei der Montage als kleinen Vermerk nachgetragen; nochmals Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2012)

Super! Ich finde schon dass es ein Pro oder Contra als Kaufgrund darstellt und auch etwas zum Gesamteindruck der Verarbeitung beiträgt. Zum Beispiel Noctua's System ist absolut über jeden Zweifel erhaben und sehr gut verarbeitet. Mein Dark Rock Pro 2 ist wiederum auch sehr einfach, aber von hinten verschraubt und mit Plastikklipsen versehen, wobei hier wiederum die Qualität der Schrauben ein bisschen besser sein könnte, da diese sich schnell mal durchwetzen könnten. Also erwartet man auch hier natürlich bei Enermax die gewohnt gute Qualität.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Das stimmt, der Macho ist für mich persönlich erst ab der aktualisierten Fassung für jedermann einzubauen; ein entscheidender Faktor für die Wahrnehmung eines Kühlers ist eben auch die Arbeit die es macht, ihn ordentlich zu montieren, das ist sicher. Du hast mich jetzt sogar so weit motiviert , dass ich noch mal die Photos der Montage durchgegangen bin und zumindest noch eines trotz gewisser Unschärfe eingefügt habe; so sollte man die Verschraubung der Platte mit den Muttern besser nachvollziehen können. Vlt. finde ich ja noch das eine oder andere Bild, das evtl. doch noch vorzeigbar ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2012)

Nicht dass du jetzt noch auf die Idee kommst, das Ding wieder abzunehmen und neu zu montieren, um an neue Fotos zu kommen.  Nee, das passt schon so. Man sieht ja auf dem Bild vom Lieferumfang alle Teile sehr gut und kann sich in etwa, auch mithilfe der anderen Bilder, erkennen wie, was, wohin, wie herum gehört...  Für einen nicht so weit übertakteten Zweitrechner wäre der ETS auf jeden Fall eine Option, wenn ich noch einen guten Kühler brauchte.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Spätestens in ein bis zwei Jahren, wenn ich die Wärmeleitpaste erneuere, gibts dann mehr Photos. Also seitdem sich die Temperaturen etwas abgekühlt haben (~20°C Raumtemperatur) schnurrt er bei 4,7 GHz, die ich für meine Videobearbeitung laufen lasse, bei ~65 °C bei 97-99% Auslastung des i7. Deutlich höheres OC werde ich über den Sommer wohl nicht mehr betreiben; im Winter könnte ich aber mal testen, ob ich mit dem Kühler auch die 5GHz packe.


----------



## LeCPU (22. August 2012)

Hi,

habe deinen Test gerade durchgelesen und finde ihn wirklich sehr gut!!! Auch die Fotos sind echt gut gelungen...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Den Kühler darfst du behalten? Hast du verdient! 

Grüße


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Hallo und besten Dank fürs Lob!
Dass man die Produkte nach erfolgtem Test als Wertschätzung für die geleistete Arbeit behalten darf, ist natürlich ne feine Sache, aber auch verständlich bei den investierten Arbeitsstunden (so 15-20 h dürftens gewesen sein).


----------

